# Coming soon: 72" B&D Tree-Whacker



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

You did not say if is cordless or corded. I'll pass on B and D- I'm waiting for Makita's for it will cut it into managable boards. Festoll's will kiln dry it.


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

Cordless - uses a Sears DieHard Marine Battery, or size 27M equivalent.
FYI, Festool's unit only comes in a package with a 2800 CFM proprietary HEPA dust collection system, that also includes a very nice (relabeled small-sized PODS) systainer.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The rotating cutter string looks a bit long. Do you still have your legs?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> The rotating cutter string looks a bit long. Do you still have your legs?
> 
> - ChuckV


Or, lets ask a little higher, but below the waist… And if this is a "nut" bearing tree… What falls first the nuts or the tree…. Maybe Saw Stop will come out with "quick" stop, when the rotating cutter makes contact with men, in that area.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

This just might have to be my first "power tool" purchase! I will however wait to see if Harbor Freight comes up with a version for $29.99.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> The rotating cutter string looks a bit long. Do you still have your legs?
> 
> - ChuckV
> 
> ...


I wonder if the SawStop demos would only involve hotdogs, or if Stephen Gass would lay it all on the line to prove his confidence.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I want one, it'll clear my yard in 2 passes.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

That's scary just plain scary!!! LOL


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

That is more dangerous than my 80" chainsaw


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

"Whip it…whip it good. Oh damn, I just took out my Pergola". This would be a good addition to vehicles. Keep the crazy drivers at bay. LOL.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I really think jeff is pulling a bit of a shifty on us


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

> The rotating cutter string looks a bit long. Do you still have your legs?
> 
> - ChuckV
> 
> ...


 ROFLMAO! Too funny.


----------



## rfbilliards (May 21, 2017)

This is hilarious


----------

